# Plants,Chickens,Zone 8 and 9



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone here plant crops for thier chickens who live in the south?We are considered zone 8,but thats not always the case anymore,it gets to zone 9 in many summers and winters now.

We only have 13 chickens now.They are free ranged most of the time.

I just discovered we have a stink bug problem,had to throw out cukes.Put the plants and bugs in a plastic bag tied it up and let the sun do the rest.Sprayed lemon juice and hair spray around the area and on the bugs we saw.

Will turn chics loose in garden to hopefully finish the little buggers off!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LOL,highjacked my own thread!

Back to subject...what plants can I plant for chicken feed?


----------



## JTMoore (May 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> what plants can I plant for chicken feed?


I'm no expert but I think I would plant milo and amaranth around here. It's been too dry for corn the last few years. Buckwheat may be good too, it grows like crazy.

ehow web site says; 
soybeans, wheat, alfafa, oats, barley and sunflower seeds

Read more: How to Grow & Mix Your Own Chicken Feed | eHow.com How to Grow & Mix Your Own Chicken Feed | eHow.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

JTMoore said:


> I'm no expert but I think I would plant milo and amaranth around here. It's been too dry for corn the last few years. Buckwheat may be good too, it grows like crazy.
> 
> ehow web site says;
> soybeans, wheat, alfafa, oats, barley and sunflower seeds
> ...


 Thanks for the site and reply.Right now they have bugs and weeds.But in winter they need a crop to feed on.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> LOL,highjacked my own thread!


:melikey:

Loved that!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> :melikey:
> 
> Loved that!


Hee,Hee.At least I did'n go off into a rant on the wrong thread again!:sssh:

No thats embarressing.

No hurry about the bird food anyway for now.Is too hot and smokey to plant it.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

Go to Raising BackYard Chickens, Build a Chicken Coop, Pictures of Breeds They have a lot of good information on their. Do a search for this subject.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Go to Raising BackYard Chickens, Build a Chicken Coop, Pictures of Breeds They have a lot of good information on their. Do a search for this subject.


 Thanks,good site.Lots of good info there.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Amaranth is a dual purpose crop - both leaves and seeds are edible. One is earlier, the other later in the season. If your winter isn't too hard, maybe experiment with quinoa. Start a day neutral variety in late summer to mature in late fall or winter. Again, leaves are edible, and will withstand drought and doesn't mind high pH (8 or so) soil. Don't have a lot of time to find a good one for my area, so would appreciate any advice from someone who has grown it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Amaranth is a dual purpose crop - both leaves and seeds are edible. One is earlier, the other later in the season. If your winter isn't too hard, maybe experiment with quinoa. Start a day neutral variety in late summer to mature in late fall or winter. Again, leaves are edible, and will withstand drought and doesn't mind high pH (8 or so) soil. Don't have a lot of time to find a good one for my area, so would appreciate any advice from someone who has grown it.


 Me too,and where you get the seed.Be nice if its a perennial too.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, according to Herrick Kimball at Agrarian Nation :

"I can report that chickens love mangel beets. Click The Deliberate Agrarian: Mangle Beet Harvest to read the story."


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> Well, according to Herrick Kimball at Agrarian Nation :
> 
> "I can report that chickens love mangel beets. Click The Deliberate Agrarian: Mangle Beet Harvest to read the story."


 Thanks for reply,I can't bring up the page.Its this webtv.I may not be online much longer,it too frustrating for me to keep dealing with.But I will check it out next library trip.:wave:


----------

